# BMD's from Poland and their crazy owners :-)



## cellistka (Mar 1, 2013)

We decided to make photogallery for our BMD's 
We introduced ourselves a bit here Hello from Poland

Now - some more photos: some of them are older, some more current 

First bernese (but not the first dog - we also had BRT and german shepheard) in our home: Bohun  at tha photo - about 18months









Secondly came Zuzia - our "lady"









What do we like?
-we like swimming









-we LOVE hiking - but unfotunately, we live far away from mountains (about 600km); nevertheless we try to get there at least twice a year 

































































-we also like our dog-friends (and attached to them - human friends ;-)) 
cavailer Dante








and his owners - Marta and Kacper








BMD's Nefra and Obelix with their owner - Kasia








BMD Ben (at tha left ;-) )








BMD Expert (who's in love with Zuzia's tail :ihih: )








And BMD Granda (at the back) with her owner Magda









-we also like sticks ;-)

















-and long walks - especially to the woods 

























-we also like sushi 









-and dog shows! perfect opportunity to meet friends! 

















-but what we like the most is to be all 4 together 









Hope you'll like us


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Great pics - your dogs are stunning


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Fantastic photos


----------



## cellistka (Mar 1, 2013)

Colette said:


> Great pics - your dogs are stunning


Thanks 



Milliepoochie said:


> Fantastic photos


Hoped you'll like it ;-)
Unfortunately we don't have any from Tatra mountains - dog's are not allowed there, so we have been there in 2010 for the last time...


----------



## KittyGirl (Mar 3, 2013)

oh what beautiful babies you have...and what wonderful adventures they go on! <3


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what beautiful dogs you have, they are absolutely stunning


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

What beautiful dogs and the scenery is wonderful too what a beautiful place you live in.


----------



## cellistka (Mar 1, 2013)

KittyGirl said:


> oh what beautiful babies you have...and what wonderful adventures they go on! <3


Thanks ;-)
We hope that they have good life with us... :yesnod:



jenny armour said:


> what beautiful dogs you have, they are absolutely stunning


Thank you Jenny :001_wub:



Sled dog hotel said:


> What beautiful dogs and the scenery is wonderful too what a beautiful place you live in.


Thanks!
I'll search my PC for some more photos of our region - it's really nice... but belive me, if I had an opportunity, I would pack my bags right now and move more on south - to the mountains


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

lovely pictures of beautiful dogs x


----------



## cellistka (Mar 1, 2013)

dexter said:


> lovely pictures of beautiful dogs x


Thanks! 

Some more photos from Sunday 
We went for a walk with our BMD's friends - Nefra, Obelix and Lupo.
(sorry for the quality - weather wasn't really good...)

On the left - Lupo (he's 7 years old - how good does he look like!), on the right - Zuzia








On the left Nefra, right - Bohun  She is he's best bernese friend (not counting Zuzia of course ;-) )
















Again - Lupo and Zuzia, at the back - Nefra 








Nefra, Obelix and Bohun








Run!








Together


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

what a lovely sight seeing all those babies together, i bet you get out the way when they are heading your way,


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Superb looking dogs you have there.:yesnod:


----------



## cellistka (Mar 1, 2013)

jenny armour said:


> what a lovely sight seeing all those babies together, i bet you get out the way when they are heading your way,


Haha, you would be surprised - but no! 
We checked it up many times, and the propability, that they leave you laying in the snow when you try to escape is... about 100%  When you stand still it's only 50% 
We hope that when our puppies wil be with their new families we would have even more BMD's at the walks  and we are also planning 3rd dog, so..... 



Zaros said:


> Superb looking dogs you have there.:yesnod:


Thanks! 
Wants to come to stroke them?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cellistka said:


> Thanks!
> Wants to come to stroke them?


Perhaps we could arrange a 'Dog exchange'

It's a bit like a student exchange only with dogs. :wink:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovely photos  beautifull dogs :001_tt1:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

cellistka said:


> Haha, you would be surprised - but no!
> We checked it up many times, and the propability, that they leave you laying in the snow when you try to escape is... about 100%  When you stand still it's only 50%
> We hope that when our puppies wil be with their new families we would have even more BMD's at the walks  and we are also planning 3rd dog, so.....
> 
> ...


lucky you having a third


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Such beautiful pictures


----------



## WhichPets (Jul 10, 2012)

Lovely pictures  My family have a BMD - he's 10 and a half now so no spring chicken but they are such lovely dogs


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs and absolutely stunning photos <3 xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what fantastic pictures, and such stunning dogs, really enjoyed looking, thank you for sharing them with us._


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

That has to be one of the most happy bunch of dogs I've seen in a while. With all the adventures, I'm sure they love it.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 8, 2013)

Gorgeous x


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely pictures - and lovely to "meet" you all


----------



## TessNRooRoo (Mar 20, 2013)

Fantastic pics!!!!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Gorgeous photos! Your dogs look so happy


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I do love BMD's but most I have seen are quite big in size and I prefer more athletic dogs. Your BMD's however seem to be a slimmer build and more energetic than most i've met. I think yours are lovely, the scenery is breathtaking too.


----------

